# camo or not



## ohio

we have many 12 ga. in the house and im gonna start turkeyhunting with my friend......i just wondered if i needed to spend the extra money to get a gun camoed or if it would be fine without it because my dad said that if i was gonna camo a gun i had to pay to get t done right and not just use the tape stuff.....thanx for any input


----------



## Sasha and Abby

No... you do not need it. Just don't move it around in the sunlight quickly when a bird is in view.


----------



## Remington 7400

Its nice to have but it is really not necessary. If you have a matte black gun with synthetic stock, it is just as good as a camo gun. Even with a high gloss gun, I doubt that you would spook many, if any turkeys.


----------



## WingedShooter7

heck no my dad and granpa dont have camo and either do i and we have killed tons of turkeys


----------



## kvernum3

Well what kind of turkey huntin are you doin like sitting down ad callin em in or like run and gun style??


----------



## dlip

The best camo when turkey hunting is a SHADOW.


----------



## WingedShooter7

calling them in is the kind we do i dont really like bushwaking

I have a remington 870 express magnum blackess and brownines


----------



## PAwoodsman

i've killed birds both ways, camo and no camo

Wal Mart sells a gun camo kit that includes three cans of paint...its is a cheap way to camo your gun if your intrested in it, but it decreases teh guns value since its not a professionally done camo job


----------



## goosebusters2

You don't needc but I spose it couldn't hurt, if you don't want to tape you're gun buy a gun sock they're fairly inexpensive and just slip over your gun


----------



## buckseye

I would bet at this point in time many more have been killed without camo than with camo. You don't need it but if you can afford it what the heck just as well do it. I have killed a good number of turkeys with my BPS black synthetic. Good luck


----------



## pennsyltucky

a camo or non reflective finish isnt nearly as important in turkey hunting as it is with flying birds that will see it reflect the sky. the turkey will rarely see anything except the circle of the muzzle and the front of the trigger gaurd 

ur face should be where u use the camo.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

goosebusters2 said:


> You don't needc but I spose it couldn't hurt, if you don't want to tape you're gun buy a gun sock they're fairly inexpensive and just slip over your gun


I used this method when I hunt turkeys. It has worked very well. I would slip it on once I was set up and take it off to walk out to avoid it catching on branches etc. I paid about $15.00 for it. I have used it a few times waterfowl hunting also.

Cheap, effective and quick!


----------



## mossy512

Could if you want but I have a Mossberg 500 with walnut stock, the only timeI spook any birds is when I stupid up and move. I have many come in and never know I was there. Been sitting and had hens and does come vithin 10yds and just feed through without a clue. Just keep yourself (especially hands and face camo'd) Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

I am camoed head to toe....but I also us a ghillie suit. But I know people that have killed many birds with out a camo gun....but if you don't want to paint one or tape it....buy a gun sock. Cheap and work good. But I belive that you can never be concealed good enough. You need to use shadows, brush cover, slow movements, etc. will all help you bag a bird.


----------

